# Client Drive is Not Mapped Using ICA Client

## wasteland.rfc822

Hrm, client drives are not mapped. Any ideas? Missing KERNEL Modules??

----------

## gerdesj

 *wasteland.rfc822 wrote:*   

> Hrm, client drives are not mapped. Any ideas? Missing KERNEL Modules??

 

What's a drive?  This is a Linux based forum, Windows generally refers to "drives".

Any details?

----------

## keet

Does this help?

http://support.citrix.com/proddocs/topic/receiver-linux-13-1/linux-map-wrapper.html

----------

